# منتديات القانون الخاص > فلسفة القانون وتاريخة >  الحضارة الفرعونية

## هيثم الفقى

*الحضارة الفرعونية*

marefa.org



قناع توت عنخ آمون الذهبي




*حضارة قدماء المصريين* أو *الحضارة الفرعونية* هي الحضارة التي  قامت في *مصر* تحت حكم الأسر الفرعونية المختلفة منذ فجر التاريخ  وحتي الغزو الروماني لمصر. 





أهرمات الجيزة



* موجز تاريخ مصر  القديم* 


 اتفق المؤرخون الحديثون على تقسيم تاريخ مصر  القديمة الفرعونية إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسية هى :  
 الدولة القديمة  والوسطى والحديثة. وتمثل كل دولة من هذه الدول عصراً من عصور الازدهار  والتقدم ، وتضم عدداً من الأسر الفرعونية التى حكمت مصر الموحدة. يترأس هذه  الدول أشهر ثلاثة ملوك قاموا بتوحيد شطرى البلاد وهم نارمر (مينا) منتوحتب  الثاني وأحمس الأول . وقد سبق عصر الدولة القديمة عهد عتيق شمل الأسرتين  الأولى والثانية ، أرست فيه أسس الحضارة المصرية ودعمت خلاله اركان الدولة  المصرية. كذلك مرت البلاد بعد كل دولة من تلك الدول بعهد ضعف سيطر فيه  الأجانب على جزء من البلاد وقرب نهاية التاريخ الفرعونى تمتعت البلاد بعصر  نهضة يعرف بالعصر الصاوى ، حاول فيه المصريون أن ينهضوا ببلدهم من جديد  ويحيوا مجدها القديم ، وقد قسم المؤرخون هذا العصر الفرعونى إلى واحد  وثلاثين أسرة حاكمة . 
 ويمكن تقسيم هذا العصر إلى العصور الإتية :  
*الأسر الفرعونية
 بمصر القديمة* *مصر قبل الأسرات* *عصر  نشأة الأسرات* *عصر الأسر المبكرة*   1 - 2    *الدولة القديمة*    3 - 4 - 5 - 6    *فترة إنتقالية أولى*   7 - 8 - 9 - 10 -   11 (_طيبة  فقط_)    *الدولة الوسطى*   11 (_كل مصر)_   12 - 13 - 14     *فترة إنتقالية ثانية*   15 - 16 - 17    *الدولة الحديثة*   18  - 19 - 20    *فترة إنتقالية ثالثة*   21 - 22 - 23 - 24 - 25    *العصر  المتأخر*   26 - 27 - 28   29 - 30 - 31    *العصر الإغريقي  والروماني*   بطالمة  - الإمبراطورية الرومانية



Map of ancient Egypt, showing  major cities and sites of the Dynastic period (c. 3150 BC to 30 BC)




* العصر العتيق* 

 ويبدأ حوالى عام 3200 ق.م. ويشمل الأسرة الأولى والثانية ومن أهم  ملوكها الملك " مينا " موحد القطرين وتم فيه وضع أسس الدولة الموحدة  وعاصمتها " منف" . 





A typical Naqada II jar decorated with gazelles.  (Predynastic Period)


*عصر الدولة القديمة*

 ويبدأ حوالى  2780 ق.م. وتشمل الأسر الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة والأسرة السادسة ومن أهم  ملوكها الملك " زوسر" صاحب أول هرم فى مصر واول استخدام للحجر فى مصر ومن  ملوكها أيضا خوفو ـ خفرع ـ منكاورع . وشهدت البلاد فى هذا العصر ازدهار فى  كافة مجالات الحضارة المعمارية والعقائدية وبدأ ظهور عقيدة الشمس منذ أوائل  الأسرة الخامسة. 





The Narmer Palette depicts the  unification of the Two Lands.[22]


* عصر الاضمحلال الأول* 

 ويبدأ حوالى 2281 ق.م. ويشمل الأسر السابعة والثامنة والتاسعة  والعاشرة، فبعد انتهاء أسرة مصرية سادسة انفلت زمام الحكم من يد الملك وساد  الانحلال السياسى والتفكك الإجتماعى ورجعت البلاد إلى ما كانت عليه قبل  الوحدة من انقسام وتفرق وقامت حرب أهلية وانتشر فيه الفقر والبؤس وتلاشت  السلطة المركزية . 




Menkaura and his consort Queen  Khamerernebty II


* عصر الدولة الوسطى* 

 ويبدأ حوالى  2134  ق.م. ويشمل الأسرتان الحادية عشر والثانية عشر ، بعد نجاح الملك "  منتوحتب الثاني " فى توحيد البلاد مرة آخرى وظهر نجم مدينة " طيبة" الأقصر  كعاصمة للبلاد حتى أنشأ الملك " أمنمحات الأول" عام 2000 ق.م " ايثت تاوى "  اللشت الحالية عاصمة لمصر فى الفيوم . وشهد هذا العصر تقدم فى العمارة  والفن والأدب ونهضة شاملة للحضارة المصرية . 




Mentuhotep II, the founder of the  Middle Kingdom

----------


## هيثم الفقى

* عصر الاضمحلال الثاني*

 ويبدأ حوالى 1778 ق.م. ويشمل الأسر الثالثة عشر والرابعة عشر  والخامسة عشر والسادسة عشر ، فى نهاية الدولة الوسطى دخلت مصر فى فترة ضعف  حيث قوى نفوذ حكام الأقاليم وتقاتلهم وادى هذا إلى أعطاء الفرصة لقبائل  صغيرة أطلق عليها المؤرخ مانيتون اسم "الهكسوس" الذين استخدموا ضد مصر  العجلات الحربية واخضعوا شمال البلاد لسيطرتهم لمدة مائة عام وجعلوا "  أواريس " صان الحجر عاصمة لهم وسيطر النوبيون على الجزء الجنوبى للبلاد.  ولم يبقى من مصر المستقلة سوى جزء صغير يحكمها فيه ملوك " طيبة " الأقصر . 





The maximum territorial extent of  Ancient Egypt (15th century BC)


* عصر الدولة الحديثة* 

 ويبدأ حوالى 1570 ق.م. ويشمل الأسر الثامنة عشر والتاسعة عشر  والعشرين .  فبعد ظل المصريون يعتقدون لقرون طويله ان العالم هو مصر ومصر  هى العالم ,و ان ما دون ذلك هو بخور يأتى من النوبة و أخشاب ـاتى من  فينيقيا  أفاق المصريون على صدمة غزو الهكسوس لشمال البلاد, قام "أحمس  الأول " و هو مؤسس الدولة الحديثة بعد قضائه على الهكسوس والنوبيين وإعادة  الوحدة للبلاد بوضع حجر الأساس للامبراطورية المصرية و اصبح المصريون اكثر  صرامه و عدوانيه تجاه العالم الخارجى و اهتمت مصر بإنشاء جيش قوى منظم ساعد  على أقامة هذه الامبراطورية وإمتدت الحدود المصرية شمالا حتى أعالى الفرات  وجنوب الناضول وجنوبا إلى وسط افريقيا ومن أهم ملوك هذه العصر " أمنحتب  الثالث" ـ نفرتيتي ـ اخناتون ـ حتشبسوت ـ توت عنخ أمون ـ رمسيس الثاني ـ  رمسيس الثالث . وكان هذا العصر عصر إنفتاح على العالم وشهدت مصر أزهى  عصورها فى شتى مجالات الحضارة معماريا وزراعيا وأدبيا وعسكريا وأصبحت مصر  تنعم بالرخاء وهذا ما يسجله أثار الدولة الحديثة فى الأقصر وأبي سمبل. 





Four colossal statues of Ramesses  II flank the entrance of his temple Abu Simbel.


* العصر المتأخر (عصر  النفوذ الأجنبى)* 

 ويبدأ حوالى 1085 ق.م. ويشمل الأسرات  الحادية والعشرين وحتى الحادية والثلاثين ، وفيها انقسمت مصر إلى دويلات  استخدمت فيها الأسرة العشرون الجنود الليبيين المرتزقة حتى تمكن أحدهم وهو "  شيشنق الأول " اعتلاء عرش مصر وإنشاء الأسرة الثانية والعشرين وانفصلت  النوبة عن مصر حتى تمكن ملوك النوبة من الاستيلاء على مصر كلها تحت حكمهم  حوالى 720 ق.م. وأسس ملكهم الملك " بعنخي" أول ملوك الأسرة الخامسة  والعشرين حتى دخل مصر الملك "أشور بانيبال " الآشورى حتى طردهم الملك "  ابسماتيك الأول" واعلن نفسه ملكا على مصر 663 ق.م وهو ما يعرف بالعصر  الصاوى وحاول إعادة أمجاد الفراعنة الأوائل ، حتى غزا الملك " قمبيز" مصر  سنة 525 ق.م. وضم مصر إلى الامبراطورية الفارسية وحطم العاصمة " طيبة "  وقامت ثورات ضد الفرس عدة مرات حتى تمكن المصريون بقيادة اميريتى من طردهم  حتى عاد الفرس مرة أخرى عام 341 ق.م. حتى دخلها الاسكندر الأكبر عام 332  ق.م. وضمها إلى ملكه. وبذلك ينتهى العصر الفرعونى ويبدأ العصر البطلمى . 





Around 730 BC Libyans from the  west fractured the political unity of the country.


* خط زمني*


 منذ 250 ألف  سنة ق.م. في عصور ما قبل  التاريخ كانت مصر موئلا للإنسان البدائي الذي كان يصيد الحيوانات حيث كانت  المنطقة في أقصي الجنوب عند النوبة غنية بالحشائش.

  منذ 25 ألف سنة ق.م. تعرضت هذه المنطقة  للتصحر الذي توقف بهطول الأمطار مما أوجد مجتمعات زراعية بمصر الوسطي  والدلتا بالشمال.وقامت أول حضارة مصرية في منطقة البداري بالصعيد تقوم علي  الفلاحة والصيد وتربية الطيور والمواشي وصناعة الفخار والتعدين.

  في سنة 4000 ق.م. ظهرت نظم الري وأصبحت   مصر ممالك قبلية صغيرة  وكان الوجه القبلي يرمزله  بالتاج الأبيض و الوجه  البحري يرمز له بالتاج الأحمر ووحد الملك مينا من الجنوب  القطرين منذ  3100سنة ق.م وجعل العاصمة منف (ممفيس). وهذا التوحيد جعل مصر بلدا آمنا  وعاصمتها ممفيس مما جعلها ركيزة وباكورة الحضارة الإنسانية بلا منازع وهذا  يتضح من خلال سجلاتها الكثيرة الذي حافظ عليها مناخها الجاف لتكون رسالة  محفوظة عبر الأزمان المتلاحقة وما نقش علي جدران أوابدها العظيمة وماكتب  هلي ورق البردي.


Cleopatra VII adopted the ancient traditions and  language 
 of Egypt

----------


## هيثم الفقى

تاريخ  مصر




* قدماء المصريين*

 مصر الأخمينية

مصر البطلمية

مصر الرومانية

مصر المسيحية

مصر الإسلامية

مصر المملكية

مصر العثمانية

مصر الحديثة

 وهناك تاريخ دقيق مثبت  لمسيرة هذه الأمة عبر الأزمان والقرون  فنجد، مثل ذلك الذي كتبه مانيتو في العهد البطلمي: 

 تقسيم تاريخ مصر لثلاثين أسرة حتي دخول  الإسكندر الأكبر مصر وهذا التاريخ فيه ثغرات أغفلت فيها فترات حكم العديد  من حكام مصر. انظر: مانيتو.

  ظل حاكم مصر يضفي عليه الألوهية منذ توحيد  مصرعام 3200 سنة ق.م.  وحتي دخول الرومان مصر واطلق عليه لقب فرعون.

   2772 ق. م. عرف المصريون أن تقويم السنة 365 يوم.


  2700 ق.م. الملك زوسر شيد هرمه المدرج.


  2560 ق.م. بني الملك خوفو  الهرم الأكبر الذي ظل أعلى بناية في العالم حتي القرن 19.


  2050 ق.م أصبحت طيبة أثناء  الدولة الوسطى عاصمة مصر.


   2000 ق.م. مصر روضت القطط لإصطياد الثعابين والتقدم في الفلك والتنبؤ  يميعاد الفيضان.


  1786  ق.م. الهكسوس الذين قدموا إلى مصر كتجار وأجراء في القرن المضطرب السابق،  يحتلون شمال مصر ويستقدمون الحصان والعجلة وقوي نفوذهم بسبب المشاكل  الداخلية بمصر.


  1600  ق.م. ثورة ضد الهكسوس في مصر العليا إنتشرت بكل أنحاء مصر.


  1560 ق.م. أحمس طرد الهكسوس  وباقي القبائل الآسيوية، مؤسسا الدولة الحديثة وأصبحت مصر دولة إستعمارية  وقد أدخلوا فنون حرب الهكسوس في الجيش وبلغوا أعالي الفرات.


  1560 - 1259 ق م خروج موسى و  اليهود مع فلول الهكسوس والآسيويين من مصر.


   1500 ق.م. استعمل الشادوف.


   1375 ق.م. دعوة التوحيد إخناتون ونقل العاصمة من طيبة لتل العمارنة ومنع  عبادة الشمس.


  750 ق.م.  الملك كاشتا ملك النوبة يستولي على مصر ويصبح فرعون بها.


  671 ق.م. الآشوريون يحتلون  مصر.


  661 ق.م.  المصريون بقيادة ابسماتيك الأول"  يطردون الآشوريين.


  525 ق.م. الفرس يغزون مصر.


  405 ق م.  المصريون بقيادة اميريتى يطردون  الفرس.


  343 ق.م. الفرس  يحتلون مصر مرة ثانية حتي 332 ق م.


   332 ق.م. الإسكندر الأكبر يهزم الفرس فى مصر ويعلن نفسه فرعونا ويبنى  مدينةالإسكندرية.


  305  ق.م. بداية حكم البطالمة.


   30 ق.م. كليوباترا تنتحر - نهاية حكم البطالمة وبداية حكم الرومان.


  330 م حكم البيزنطيين الروم  لمصر.


  639 م دخول  الإسلام مصر بعد 20 سنة من ظهوره بمكة.



The Fayum mummy portraits  epitomize the meeting of Egyptian and Roman cultures.






رسومات ست حورس في أبو سمبل


* التاريخ* 

  لم تكن حضارة قدماء المصريين فلتة حضارية في عمر الزمن. لأن حضارتهم كانت  متفردة بسماتها الحضارية وإنجازاتها الضخمة وأصالتها. وهذا ما أضفي عليها  مصداقية الأصالة بين كل الحضارات. مما جعلها أم حضارات الدنيا بلا منازع.  وهذه الحضارة أكثر مكوثا وانبهارا وشهرة بين حضارات الأقدمين. فلقد قامت  حضارة قدماء المصريين The Ancient Egyptians Civilization بطول نهر النيل  بشمال شرق أفريقيا منذ سنة 5000 ق.م. إلي سنة 30 ق.م. . وهي أطول حضارة  اسنمرارية بالعالم القديم ، ويقصد بالحضارة المصرية القديمة من الناحية  الجغرافية تلك الحضارة التي نبعت بالوادي ودلتا النيل حيث كان يعيش  المصريون القدماء. ومن الناحية الثقافية تشير كلمة الحضارة للغتهم  وعباداتهم وعاداتهم وتنظيمهم لحياتهم وإدارة شئونهم الحياتية والإدارية  ومفهومهم للطبيعة من حولهم وتعاملهم مع الشعوب المجاورة. 
 ويعتبر نهر  النيل الذي يدور حوله حضارة قدماء المصريين بنبع من فوق هضاب الحبشة بشرق  أفريقيا ومنابع النيل بجنوب السودان متجها من السودان شمالا لمصر ليأتي  الفيضان كل عام ليعذي التربة بالطمي. وهذه الظاهرة الفيضانية الطبيعية جعلت  إقتصاد مصر في تنام متجدد معتمدا أساسا علي الزراعة. ومما ساعد عل ظهور  الحضارة أيضا خلو السماء من الغيوم وسطوع الشمس المشرفة تقريبا طوال العام  لتمد المصريين القدماء يالدفء والضوء. كما أن مصر محمية من الجيران  بالصحراء بالغرب والبحر من الشمال والشرق ووجود الشلالات (الجنادل) جنوبا  بالنوبة على النيل مما جعلها أرضا شبه مهجورة. وفي هذه الأرض ظهر إثنان من  عجائب الدنيا السبع. وهما الأهرامات بالجيزة ومنارة الإسكندرية. وكانت نبتة  أقدم موقع أثري بالنوبة. وكان منذ 6000 سنة منطقة رعوية تسقط بها الأمطار  الصيفية ترعي بها الماشية حتي منذ 4899 سنة عندما إنحسرت عنها الأمطار.  اكتشف بها دوائر حجرية وقد قام بالمنطقة مجتمعات سكانبة من بينها قرية كان  يمدها 18 بئر بالمياه تحت سطح  بلاطات بناء ميجوليثي كبير عبارة عن تمثال  يشبه بقرة نحت من صخرة كبيرة. وكانت تتكون القرية من 18 بيتا. وبها مدافن  كثيرة للمواشي حيث عثر علي هياكلها في غرف من الطين . وهذا يدل علي أن  السكان كانوا يعبدون البقر . ووجد مواقد كانت تستعمل. وعظام غزلان وأرانب  برية وشقف فخار وقشر بيض نعام مزخرف. لكن لايوجد مدافن أو مخلفات بشرية في  نبتة. وهذا يدل أن البدو كانوا رحلا يأتون لنبتة كل صيف حيث الماء والكلأ.  والزواج والتجارة وإقامة الطقوس الدينية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

The pharaoh was usually depicted  wearing symbols of royalty and power
 .


 في مجال علوم الفلك نجد أن  قدماء المصريين قد أقاموا أقدم مرصد في العالم وقبل عصر بناء الأهرامات منذ  فترة زمنية حسب الشمس والنجوم حيث أقاموا الشواهد الحجرية ميجاليثات  Megaliths. وهي عبارة عن دائرة من الحجر أقيمت منذ 7000 سنة في الصحراء  الجنوبية بمصر. قبل إقامة مواقع الميجاليثات بإنجلترا وبريطانيا وأوربا  بألف سنة كموقع ستونهنج الشهيرة. 
 وقد أكتشف موقع نبتة منذ عدة سنوات  ويتكون من دائرة حجرية صغيرة. وبه عظام ماشية وخمس خطوط من الحجارة المائلة  والبلاطات الحجربة التي كشف عنها مائلة على بعد ميل من الموقع وبعضها  بإرتفاع 9 قدم. وكل بلاطة مدفونة بالتربة وهي فوق صخرة منبسطة. وهذا الموقع  يتجه للجهات الأصلية الأربعة ويحدد الإعتدال الشمسي. وبالموقع دائرة حجرية  صغيرة بها عظام الماشية وخمسة خطوط من ميجوليثات مائلة. وكان هذا الموقع  قد بني علي شاطيء بحيرة يتجمع بها ماء المطر صيفاً وقتها. حيث كانت قطعان  المواشي تُقاد إلى نبتة في العصر الحجري الحديث منذ 10 آلاف سنة. وكان  البدو الرعاة يفدون إليها في موسم أمطار حتي منذ 4800 سنة حيث إنحسرت  الرياح الموسمية باتجاه جنوب غلاب لتصبح المنطقة جرداء. وكانت هذه الدائرة  الصغيرة قطرها 12 قدم تضم أربعة مجموعات من البلاطات القائمة حيث يمكن رؤية  الأفق. وكانت مجموعتان تتجها ناحية الشمال والجنوب والمجموعتان الأخريتان  تتجها ناحية أفق الإعتدال الشمسي الصيفي. وسلالة هؤلاء بعد 2000 سنة قد  نزحوا ل وادي النيل وأقاموا الحضارة المصرية القديمة ولاسيما بعدما أقفرات  هذه المنطقة الرعوية وتغير مناخها. واستقروا سنة 4000 ق.م. بمصر العليا  ولاسيما في نيخن القديمة ونقادة وأبيدوس (أنظر : بداري). وهذا الإستقرار  المكاني جعل قدماء المصريين يبدعون حضارتهم ومدنيتهم فوق أرضهم. فأوجدوا  العلوم والآداب والتقاليد والعادات والكتابات والقصص و الأساطير وتركوا من  بعدهم تسجيلات جدارية و مخطوطة على البردي لتأصيل هذه الحضارة المبتكرة.  فشيدوا البنايات الضخمة كالأهرامات والمعابد والمقابر التي تحدت الزمن.  علاوة علي المخطوطات والرسومات والنقوشات والصور الملونة والتي ظلت حتي  اليوم. 





Scribes were elite and well  educated. They assessed taxes, kept records, and were responsible for  administration.




 وكانوا يعالجون نبات البردي ليصنعوا منه اطماره  الرقيقة وكتبوا عليها تاريخهم وعلومهم وعاداتهم وتقاليده لتكون رسالة  لأحفادهم وللعالم أجمع . فكانوا يكتبون عليها باللغة الهيروغليفية وهي  كتابة تصويرية التي فيها الرمز يعبر عن صورة معروفة . وابتدعوا مفاهيم في  الحساب والهندسة ودرسوا الطب وطب الأسنان وعملوا لهم التقويم الزمني حسب  ملاحظاتهم للشمس والنجوم . ورغم أن قدماء المصريين كانوا يعبدون آلهة عديدة  إلا ان دعوة التوحيد الإلهي ظهرت علي يد الملك إخناتون كسمة عقائدية . كما  أنهم أول من صوروابتدع عقيدة الحياة الأخروية. وهذه المفاهيم لم تكن  موجودة لدي بقية الشعوب . وبنوا المقابر المزينة والمزخرفة وقاموا بتأثيثها  ليعيشوا بها عيشة أبدية . وكانت مصر القوة العظمي بالعالم القديم وكان  تأثيرها السياسي في أحيان كثيرة يمتد نفوذه لدول الجوار شرقا في آسيا   وغربا بأفريقيا. وجنوبا بالنوبة وبلاد بونت بالصومال. وكان قدماء المصريين  يطلقون علي أرضهم كيمت Kemet أي الأرض السوداء لأن النيل يمدها بالطمي وكان  يطلق عليها أيضا ديشرت Deshret أي الأرض الحمراء إشارة للون رمال الصحراء  بهاالتي تحترق تحت أشعة الشمس . وكانت وفرة مياه الفيضان قد جعلهم يفيمون  شبكة للري والزراعة وصنعوا القوارب للملاحة والنقل وصيد الأسماك من النهر.  وأعطتهم الأرض المعادن والجواهر النفيسة كالذهب والفضة والنحاس. وكانوا  يتبادلون السلع مع دول الجوار. وتاريخ مصر نجده يبدأ منذ سنة 8000 ق.م. في  منطقة جنوب شرق مصر عند الحدود السودانية الشمالية الشرقية. وقد جاءها قوم  رعاة وكانت هذه المنطقة منطقة جذب حيث كان بها سهول حشاشية للرعي ومناخها  مضياف وكان بها بحيرات من مياه الأمطار الموسمية. وآثارهم تدل علي أنهم  كانوا مستوطنين هناك يرعون الماشية. وخلفوا من بعدهم بنايات ضخمة في سنة  6000 ق.م. 








  A tomb  relief depicts workers plowing the fields, harvesting the crops, and  threshing the grain under the direction of an overseer.

 وقد بدأت الزراعة في بلدة البداري  منذ ستة 5000 ق.م. وكان بالفيوم مستوطنين يزرعون قبل البداري بألف سنة .  وكانت مدينة مرميد بالدلتا علي حدودها الغربية منذ سنة 4500 ق.م. وفي مدينة  بوتو ظهرت صناعة الفخار المزخرف يختلف عن طراز الفخار في مصر العليا .  وكان هناك إختلاف بين المصريين القدماء مابين مصر العليا ومصر السفلي في  العقيدة وطريقة دفن الموتي والعمارة .وجاء الملك مينا عام 3100 ق.م. ووحد  القطرين (مصر العليا ومصر السفلي). وكان يضع علي رأسه التاجين الأبيض يرمز  للوجه القبلي والأحمر للوجه البحري . وجعل الملك مينا منف Memphis العاصمة  الموحدة و كانت تقع غرب النيل عند الجيزة وأبيدوس المقبرة الملكية والتي  إنتقلت لسقارة إبان عصر المملكة القديمة. أنظر: أهرام. وكان عدد سكان مصر  قبل عصر الأسرات( 5000ق.م. – 3000ق.م. ) لايتعدي مئات الالآف وأثناء  المملكة القديمة (2575ق.م. – 2134 ق.م. ) بلغ عددهم 2مليون نسمة وإبان  المملكة الوسطي (2040 ق.م. – 1640 ق.م. ) زاد العدد وأثناء المملكة الحديثة  (1550 ق.م. – 1070 ق.م. ) بلغ العددمن 3- 4مليون نسمة . وفي العصر  الهيليني (332 ق.م.- 30 ق.م. ) بلغ العدد 7مليون نسمة . وبعدها دخلت مصر  العصر الروماني . وكان المصريون يجاورون النهر . لأنها مجتمع زراعي وكانت  منف وطيبة مركزين هامين عندما كانت كل منهما العاصمة. والتعليم والكتابة  كان مستقلا في مصر القديمة وكانت الكتابة والقراءة محدودتين بين نسبة صغيرة  من الصفوة الحاكمة أو الكتبة في الجهاز الإداري . وكان أبناء الأسرة  الملكية والصفوة الحاكمة يتعلمون بالقصر. وبقية أبناء الشعب كانوا يتعلمون  في مدارس المعابد أو بالمنزول . وكان تعليم البنات قاصرا علي الكتابة  والقراءة بالبيت. وكان المدرسون صارمين وكانوا يستعملون الضرب . وكانت  الكنب المدرسية تعلم القراءة والكتابة وكتابة الرسائل والنصوص الأخري .  وكانت المخطوطات تحفظ في بيت الحياة وهو دار الحفظ في كل معبد وأشبه  بالمكتبة .وكان المتعلمون في مصر القديمة يدرسون الحساب والهندسة والكسور  والجمع والطب. ووجدت كتب في الطب الباطني والجراحة والعلاج الصيدلاني  والبيطرة وطب الأسنان . وكانت كل الكتب تنسخ بما فيها كتب الأدب والنصوص  الدينية . 





Sennedjem plows his fields with a  pair of oxen, used as beasts of burden and a source of food.




 وكان حجر رشيد قد إكتشف عام 1799 إبان الحملة الفرنسية و قد نقش عام 196  ق.م. وعليه ثلاث لغات الهيروغليفية والديموطقية (القبطية ويقصد بها اللغة  الحديثة لقدماء المصريين) والإغريقية . وكان وقت إكتشافه لغزا لغويا لايفسر  منذ مئات السنين . لأن اللغتين الأولتين كانتا وقتها من اللغات الميتة .  حتي جاء العالم الفرنسي جيان فرانسوا شامبليون وفسر هذه اللغات بعد  مضاهاتها بالنص الإغريقي ونصوص هيروغليفية أخري .  وهذا يدل علي  أن هذه  اللغات كانت سائدة إبان حكم البطالمة الإغريق لمصر لأكثر من 150 عاما .  وكانت الهيروغليفية لغة دينية متداولة في المعابد واللغة الديموطيقية كانت  لغة الكتابة الشعبية والإغريقية لغة الحكام الإغريق . وكان محتوي الكتابة  تمجيدا لفرعون مصروإنجازاته الطيبة للكهنة وشعب مصر . و قد كتبه الكهنة  ليقرأه العامة والخاصة من كبار المصريين والطبقة الحاكمة . واستطاع  شامبليون فك شفرة الهيروغليفية عام 1822 ليفتح أفاق التعرف علي حضارة قدماء  المصريين وفك ألغازها وترجمة علومها بعد إحياء لغتهم بعد مواتها عبر  القرون.وكانت الهيروغليفية وأبحديتها تدرس لكل من يريد دراسة علوم المصريات  .  ثم تطورت الهيروغليفية للهيراطقية ثم للديموطقية  ثم للقبطية . 




The Rosetta stone enabled  linguists to begin the process of hieroglyph decipherment.[105]




 وكان لقدماء المصريين تقويمهم الزمني منذ مرحلة مبكرة وكان يعتمد علي  ملاحظانهم للشمس والنجوم بالسماء ومواعيد فيضان النيل في كل عام . وكانوا  يستعملون تقويمهم في تسجيل الأحداث التاريخية وجدولة أعيادهم ونأريخ  القرارات الملكية . وكان أول محاولة لصنع تقويم عام 8000 ق.م. عندما صنع  الدوائر الحجرية (أنظر: آفبيري .وستونهنج) في ركن بأقصي جنوب غربي مصر  حاليا . وكانت تستخدم لمراقبة النجوم وحركاتها . وقسموا اليوم 24 ساعة (12  نهار و12 ليل )والأسبوع 10 أيام والشهر 3 أسابيع أو 30 يوم . والسنة 12 شهر  . وكانت تقسم لثلاثة فصول كل فصل 4 شهور . وكانت السنة تعادل 360 يوم .  وكان قدماء المصريين يضيفون بعدها 5 أيام كل يوم من هذه الأيام الخمسة تشير  لعيد ميلاد إله. و بهذا تكون السنة الفرعونية كاملة 365 يوم. وهي تقريبا  تقارب السنة الشمسية حاليا ماعدا ربع يوم الفرق في كل سنة شمسية ولم يكن  يعرفون إضافة يوم كل 4 سنوات .  
 وقام قدماء المصريين بالغديد من  الأعمال الإبداعية المبتكرة والمذهلة للعالم سواء في التحنيط  (مادة)والموسيقى والنحت والأدب والرسم والعمارة والدراما . وبعد توحيدها  أيام مبنا أصبحت العقيدة الدينية لها سمات رسمية من التعددية قي الآلهة  والإلهيات وكانت البيئة لها تأثيرها علي الفكر الديني والعبادات الفرعونية  حيث إتخذت الآلهة أشكالا بشرية او حيوانية أو خليطا منها . وهذه الأشكال  جسدفيها قدماء المصريين قوي الطبيعة وعناصرها .وتأليف الأساطير والقصص حول  آلهتهم وعالمهم لفهم التداخل المعقد في الكون من حولهم. ولعبت العقيدة  الدينية دورا كبيرا في حياتهم وكان لها تأثيرها علي فنونهم وعلي فكرهم عن  الحياة الأخروية وفكرة البعث والنشور وعلاقاتهم بحكامهم . وكان الفن  التشكيلي كالنحت والرسم بالأبعاد الثنائية علي جدران المعابد والمقابر  وأكفان الموتي وتوابيت الموتي وورق البردي. وكان الفنانون المصريون يجسمون  الصور الشخصية بملامحها التعبيرية متحطين معدل الزمن والفراغ في هذه الصور  اتعبر عن الخلودمن خلال الرسومات الهيروغليفية التي تصاحبها وتكون جزءا من  العمل الفني الرائع . وكان يوضع إسم صاحب التمثال علي القاعدة أو بجانبه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

The Edwin Smith surgical papyrus  describes anatomy and medical treatments and is written in hieratic.




 والأهرامات نجدها تعبر عن عظمةالعمارة لدي قدماء المصريين . وهذه الأوابد  الضخمة مقابر لها أربع جدران مثلثة تتلاقي في نقطة بالقمة وهي تمثل التل  البدائي أصل الحياة في أساطير الخلق أو تمثل أشعة الشمس القوية . ولقد بنوا  حوالي 100 هرم كملاذ وبيت راحة لحكامهم بعد الموت . وكانت المعابد مربعة  الشكل باتجاه شرق غرب علي خط شروق وغروب الشمس .وكان قدماء المصريين  يعتقدون أن نموذج المعبد الذي يبنيه البشر يمكن أن يكون بيئة طبيعية مناسبة  للآلهة. وقد إستفاد الأغريق من قدماء المصريين في النحت والعمارة والفلسفة  والإلهيات (أنظر : أمنحتب). . فلقد كان المصريون القدماء سادة فنون  الأعمال الحجرية والمعدنية وصنع الزجاج العادي والملون. وكشف التنقيب عن  آثار عصر ماقبل التاريخ بمصر منذ 6000 سنة ق.م. وجود مواقع أثرية علي حدود  مصر الجنوبية مع السودان حيث عثر بها علي أماكن دفن وإقامة الأعباد  والإحتفالات ومقابر للماشية مما يدل علي تقديسها . وعثر بالمقابر البشرية  علي مشغولات يدوية وأسلحة وأوان ترجع لهذه الحقبة مما يدل علي وجود عقيدة  ما بعد الموت . وكانت عقيدة قدماء المصريين تقوم علي الشمس ممثلة في عقيدة  رع وحورس وأتون وخبري . والقمر ممثلا في عقيدة توت وخونسو والأرض ممثلة في  عقيدة جيب . وكانت نوت ربة السماء و شوو تفنوت إلها الريح والرطوبة.  وأوزوريس وإيزيس حكام العالم السفلي . ومعظم هذه الآلهة دارت حولهم  الأساطير. وأصبح رع وآمون بعد إندماجهما يمثلان عقيدة آمون - رع كملك  الآلهة . 
 وكان هناك آلهة محلية تعبد خاصة بكل إقليم بمصر . وكان الملك  الكاهن الأكبر يمارس الطقوس في الأعياد والكهنة كانوا يؤدونها في الأيام  العادية بالمعابد . وكان عامة الشعب لايدخلونها إلا لخدمتها . وكان  المصريون يهتمون بالحياة بعد الموت ويقيمون المقابر ويزينونها ويجهزونا  بالصور والأثاث. وكانوا بعد الموت يهتمون بتحنيط (مادة) الميت . وكانوا  يضعون في الأكفان التعاويذ والأحجبة حول المومياء . وكانوا يكتبون نصوصا  سحرية فوق قماشه أو علي جدران المقبرة وأوراق البردي لتدفن معه . وكانت هذه  النصوص للحماية ومرشدا له في العالم السفلي . 






  The ancient  Egyptians maintained a rich cultural heritage complete with feasts and  festivals accompanied by music and dance.

 وفي مصر القديمة كان الملك هو الحاكم المطلق والقائد  الروحي والصلة بين الشعب والآلهة . وكان يعاونه الوزير والجهاز الإداري  ويتبعه الكهان . وكان الملك قائد الجيش وقواده وكان الجيش جنوده من  المصريين فى عمر الخامسه و العشرين حتى اربعين عاما . وكان الحكم وراثيا  بين الأبناء في معظم الوقت بإستثناء حورمحب (1319 ق.م.)الذي كان قائدا  ورمسيس الأول الذي خلفه لم يكن من الدم الملكي . وقلما كانت امرأة تحكم مصر  ماعدا حتشبسوت التي حكمت في الأسرة 18 بعد وفاة زوجها تحتمس الثاني عام  1479 ق.م. وتقاسمت الحكم مع تحتمس الثالث . وكان المصريون يعتقدون أن مركز  الملك إلهي والملك إله . وبعد موته تؤدي له الطقوس ليظل إله . وكان يلقب  عادة بمالك وملك الأرضين مصر العليا ومصر السفلي (الدلتا بالشمال والوادي  بالجنوب. وكان إقتصاد مصر قوم علي الزراعة معتمدة علي النيل الذي كان  يمدمصر بالمياه والمحاصيل المتنوعة كالحبوب ولاسيما الشعير والقمح والفاكهة  والخضروات .وممعظم الأراضي الزراعية كانت ملكا للملك والمعابد . وكان  الشادوف وسيلة الري بعد إنحسار الفيضان . ولقد  إكتشفت مومياوات عديدة  محفوظة تم العثور عليها في كل أنحاء العالم بكل القارات حيث إتبع التحنيط  mummification بكل القارات و ان كلمة مومياء أصلها الكلمة القبطية "مم"التي  تعني شمع أو القار والذي كان يستخدم في عمليات التحنيط. وقد إشتُقت منها  لاحقا الكلمه Mummy واانتشرت بعد ذلك الى اللغات الهندواوروبيه.وهذه الكلمة  مومياء تطبق علي كل البقايا البشرية من أنسجة طرية. والتحنيط قد يكون  موجودا في كل قارة لكن الطريقة ترتبط بطريقة قدماء المصريين لهذا ينسب  إليهم. وكانت أول دراسة للمومياوات كانت في القرن 19. وليس المومياوات  المصرية مجرد لفائف من قماش الكتان تلف بها الأجساد الميتة فقط . ولكنها  طريقة لوجود بيوت دائمة للأرواح. وهذه طريقة تحايلية علي الموت . 





Karnak temple's hypostyle halls  are constructed with rows of thick columns supporting the roof beams.




 قراءت إضافية 
Baines, John and Jaromir Malek (2000). _The  Cultural Atlas of Ancient Egypt_, revised edition, Facts on File.  ISBN 0816040362.Bard, KA (1999). _Encyclopedia of the Archaeology of Ancient  Egypt_. NY, NY: Routledge. ISBN 0-415-18589-0.Grimal, Nicolas (1992). _A History of  Ancient Egypt_. Blackwell Books. ISBN 0631193960.Lehner, Mark (1997). _The Complete  Pyramids_. London: Thames & Hudson. ISBN 0500050848.Wilkinson, R.H. (2003). _The  Complete Gods and Goddesses of Ancient Egypt_. London: Thames and  Hudson. ISBN 0500051208. 
* المصادر* 


 موسوعة حضارة العالم أنشأها أحمد محمد عوف.Aldred, Cyril (1988). _Akhenaten,  King of Egypt_. London, England: Thames and Hudson. ISBN  0-500-05048-1.Allen,  James P. (2000). _Middle Egyptian : An Introduction to the Language  and Culture of Hieroglyphs_. Cambridge, UK: Cambridge University  Press. ISBN 0-521-77483-7.Badawy, Alexander (1968). _A History of Egyptian  Architecture. Vol III_. Berkeley, California: University of  California Press. ISBN 0-520-00057-9.Billard, Jules B. (1978). _Ancient Egypt:  Discovering its Splendors_. Washington D.C.: National Geographic  Society.Cerny,  J (1975). _Egypt from the Death of Ramesses III to the End of the  Twenty-First Dynasty' in The Middle East and the Aegean Region  c.1380–1000 BC_. Cambridge, UK: Cambridge University Press. ISBN  0-521-08691-4.Clarke,  Somers (1990). _Ancient Egyptian Construction and Architecture_.  New York, New York: Dover Publications, Unabridged Dover reprint of _Ancient  Egyptian Masonry: The Building Craft_ originally published by Oxford  University Press/Humphrey Milford, London, (1930). ISBN 0-486-26485-8.Clayton, Peter A. (1994). _Chronicle  of the Pharaohs_. London, England: Thames and Hudson. ISBN  0-500-05074-0.Cline,  Eric H.; O'Connor, David Kevin (2001). _Amenhotep III: Perspectives  on His Reign_. Ann Arbor, Michigan: University of Michigan Press,  273. ISBN 0-472-08833-5.Dodson, Aidan (1991). _Egyptian Rock Cut Tombs_.  Buckinghamshire, UK: Shire Publications Ltd. ISBN 0-7478-0128-2.Dodson, Aidan (2004). _The  Complete Royal Families of Ancient Egypt_. London, England: Thames  & Hudson. ISBN 0500051283.El-Daly, Okasha (2005). _Egyptology: The  Missing Millennium_. London, England: UCL Press. ISBN 1-844-72062-4.Filer, Joyce (1996). _Disease_.  Austin, Texas: University of Texas Press. ISBN 0-292-72498-5.Gardiner, Sir Alan (1957). _Egyptian  Grammar: Being an Introduction to the Study of Hieroglyphs_. Oxford,  England: Griffith Institute. ISBN 0-900416-35-1.Hayes, W. C. (October 1964). "Most Ancient  Egypt: Chapter III. The Neolithic and Chalcolithic Communities of  Northern Egypt". _JNES_: 217–272.Imhausen, Annette; Eleanor Robson, Joseph  W. Dauben, Kim Plofker, J. Lennart Berggren, Victor J. Katz (2007). _The  Mathematics of Egypt, Mesopotamia, China, India, and Islam: A  Sourcebook_. Princeton: Princeton University Press. ISBN  0-691-11485-4.James,  T.G.H. (2005). _The British Museum Concise Introduction to Ancient  Egypt_. Ann Arbor, Michigan: University of Michigan Press. ISBN  0-472-03137-6.Kemp,  Barry (1991). _Ancient Egypt: Anatomy of a Civilization_. London,  England: Routledge. ISBN 0415063469.Lichtheim, Miriam (1975). _Ancient  Egyptian Literature, vol 1_. London, England: University of  California Press. ISBN 0-520-02899-6.Lichtheim, Miriam (1980). _Ancient  Egyptian Literature, A Book of Readings. Vol III: The Late Period_.  Berkeley, California: University of California Press. ISBN  0-520-24844-1.Loprieno,  Antonio (1995a). _Ancient Egyptian: A linguistic introduction_.  Cambridge, UK: Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0-521-44849-2.Loprieno, Antonio (1995b),  "Ancient Egyptian and other Afroasiatic Languages", in Sasson, J. M., _Civilizations  of the Ancient Near East_, *4*, New York, New York: Charles  Scribner, pp. 2137–2150, ISBN 1-565-63607-4Loprieno, Antonio (2004), "Ancient  Egyptian and Coptic", in Woodward, Roger D., _The Cambridge  Encyclopedia of the World's Ancient Languages_, Cambridge, UK:  Cambridge University Press, pp. 160–192, ISBN 0-52-156256-2Lucas, Alfred (1962). _Ancient  Egyptian Materials and Industries, 4th Ed._. London, England: Edward  Arnold Publishers. ISBN 1854170465.Mallory-Greenough, Leanne M. (2002). "The  Geographical, Spatial, and Temporal Distribution of Predynastic and  First Dynasty Basalt Vessels". _The Journal of Egyptian Archaeology_ *88*: 67–93. London, England: Egypt Exploration Society.Manuelian, Peter Der (1998). _Egypt:  The World of the Pharaohs_. Bonner Stra&#223;e, Cologne Germany: K&#246;nemann  Verlagsgesellschaft mbH. ISBN 3-89508-913-3.McDowell, A. G. (1999). _Village life in  ancient Egypt: laundry lists and love songs_. Oxford, England:  Oxford University Press. ISBN 0-19-814998-0.Meskell, Lynn. _Object Worlds in Ancient  Egypt: Material Biographies Past and Present (Materializing Culture)_.  Oxford, England: Berg Publishers. ISBN 1-85973-867-2.Midant-Reynes, Béatrix (2000). _The  Prehistory of Egypt: From the First Egyptians to the First Pharaohs_.  Oxford, England: Blackwell Publishers. ISBN 0-631-21787-8.Nicholson, Paul T. _et al._  (2000). _Ancient Egyptian Materials and Technology_. Cambridge,  UK: Cambridge University Press. ISBN 0521452570.Oakes, Lorna (2003). _Ancient Egypt: An  Illustrated Reference to the Myths, Religions, Pyramids and Temples of  the Land of the Pharaohs_. New York, New York: Barnes & Noble.  ISBN 0-7607-4943-4.Robins, Gay (2000). _The Art of Ancient Egypt_. Cambridge,  Massachusetts: Harvard University Press. ISBN 0-674-00376-4.Ryholt, Kim (January 1997). _The  Political Situation in Egypt During the Second Intermediate Period_.  Copenhagen, Denmark: Museum Tusculanum. ISBN 8772894210.Scheel, Bernd (1989). _Egyptian  Metalworking and Tools_. Haverfordwest, Great Britain: Shire  Publications Ltd. ISBN 0747800014.Shaw, Ian (2003). _The Oxford History of  Ancient Egypt_. Oxford, England: Oxford University Press. ISBN  0-500-05074-0.Siliotti,  Alberto (1998). _The Discovery of Ancient Egypt_. Edison, New  Jersey: Book Sales, Inc.. ISBN 0-7858-1360-8.Strouhal, Eugen (1989). _Life in Ancient  Egypt_. Norman, Oklahoma: University of Oklahoma Press. ISBN  0-8061-2475-x.Tyldesley,  Joyce A. (2001). _Ramesses: Egypt's greatest pharaoh_.  Harmondsworth, England: Penguin, 76–77. ISBN 0-14-028097-9.Vittman, G. (1991). "Zum  koptischen Sprachgut im &#196;gyptisch-Arabisch". _Wiener Zeitschrift für  die Kunde des Morgenlandes_ *81*: 197–227. Vienna, Austria:  Institut für Orientalistik, Vienna University.Walbank, Frank William (1984). _The  Cambridge ancient history_. Cambridge, UK: Cambridge University  Press. ISBN 0-521-23445-X.Wasserman, James; Faulkner, Raymond Oliver; Goelet, Ogden; Von  Dassow, Eva (1994). _The Egyptian Book of the dead, the Book of going  forth by day: being the Papyrus of Ani_. San Francisco, California:  Chronicle Books. ISBN 0-8118-0767-3.Wilkinson, R. H. (2000). _The Complete  Temples of Ancient Egypt_. London, England: Thames and Hudson. ISBN  0500051003. منقول

----------

